# do kuhli loaches need groups?



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

title
specifically pangio oblonga (black kuhli)
and normal stripped kuhlis


----------



## sethanie (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, they like to have others. I have a mix of the two kinds, 11 in all and I'm hoping to add 6 more. 20 gallon or larger tank is best. Mine are in my 55 with driftwood that have natural hiding spots and a sand substrate. They do have delicate mouths and sift the bottom for food, so no sharp rocks. They will travel up your filter tube if they can fit through the grating ( I have foam covers on mine ) so check your filter from time to time.


----------



## Sake (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep it's best to have 6 or more, I have five and they still do the loach happy dance up and down the glass all day. Sethanie isn't kidding either any tight spot they can squeeze into they will try and try and try...Had to rescue one of mine from my koralia 240 powerhead it had wedged it's head between the protective cage and was about to get it chopped off.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

hmmm....
well I cant have 12 kuhlis in my tank.. maybe I should take one back and just get all of the same species?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

What size tank, and what other fish do you have?


----------



## sethanie (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what others thnk, but I see mine all get along despite being of different colors. Could you do 3 and 3?


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

38 gallon and I was planning to get german blue rams (2) and a small school of ember tetras, then either few large shrimp or an otto to help clean surfaces 
the loachs are the only ones I have at the moment though


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You could fit half a dozen Kuhlies in there, but would they pester the Rams too much? 

(6) Kuhlie Loaches
(2) Rams
(12) Ember Tetras
(3) Otos

...is not an overstocked tank.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

hmmm
Idkkkkkkk
i already went and got 2 more otos because mine were Soooo sketchy
someone also told me 5 at minimum 
so i have 5 otos 2 loaches
the loaches calmed down a lot but the black one is still super active

I love the loaches but if they need such large groups id rather give them to someone who can give em more space


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

5 Otos is just fine. 

But yea, the Loaches are going to be more out and about if there are more of them. They tend to hide when they do not have enough friends.


----------

